# Original Composition - wanted opnions



## McNick (May 31, 2011)

I just wanted to get some of your opinions, if you're willing ;p By no means it is an organized piece






hope the video link works ;o


----------



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

I really enjoyed that. Nice work!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Very nice. The beginning sounded vaguely Mozartian, and some of the later parts sounded a bit Beethoven-esque.
If, as you say, it is a work in progress, then maybe try turning it into a piece with some sort of overall form to make it more organised - use the opening into a rondo theme, maybe.


----------



## McNick (May 31, 2011)

thanks and yea form is something i'm struggling with..i need some theory for that i think :lol:


----------



## McNick (May 31, 2011)

Thanks! I'll keep posting my progress ;]


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

McNick said:


> thanks and yea form is something i'm struggling with..i need some theory for that i think :lol:


Form isn't really too difficult (well, I say that... I'm still struggling a bit with writing in sonata form). For example, you could try a rondo, which is fairly simple.
For a rondo, the plan is ABACA (or sometimes ABACADA or ABACABA) where A is the main theme and B, C, D etc are contrasting sections, usually in a different key.
I think your Mozartian style would suit the form quite well.


----------



## McNick (May 31, 2011)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Form isn't really too difficult (well, I say that... I'm still struggling a bit with writing in sonata form). For example, you could try a rondo, which is fairly simple.
> For a rondo, the plan is ABACA (or sometimes ABACADA or ABACABA) where A is the main theme and B, C, D etc are contrasting sections, usually in a different key.
> I think your Mozartian style would suit the form quite well.


I'd love to hear your sonata! But did you like the music itself? was it satisfying? repetitive?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

McNick said:


> I'd love to hear your sonata! But did you like the music itself? was it satisfying? repetitive?


The music is very nice - it was indeed satisfying, and didn't seem repetitive at all.


----------

